# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Jarring creamed honey - an easier way?

## Wmfd

Being on the edge of the fens I end up with a lot of rape honey.  To process I let it set in the bucket, which doesn't take long at all.

When I want to sell I then warm slightly (30-35C) to soften before attacking it with a potato masher.  
Result - nice creamed honey, customers love it.  I've never risked the whole seeding thing.

However, jarring is then a real pain, it doesn't flow (or at least not in much less than geological timescales) - think two teaspoons, and slowly spooning from bucket to each jar.

Do others do it this way, and does anyone have any ways of making the job easier?

Of course one of these would be nice:
W204001-600x494.jpg
But at nearly £2,000 it's a bit pricey.

So, I was thinking of one of these, after all surely sausage meat has a high viscosity?
s-l64.jpg

Any thoughts?  Am I making this too hard?

David

----------


## fatshark

You should be able to warm it again to ~35 and it will flow nicely into the jar.

I say 'again' assuming you did the potato mashing as the honey cools ... though perhaps without seeding that's not the way you did it.

----------


## Wmfd

Thanks Fatshark, Ill give that a go. Yes, I let it cool a bit before using the masher (and it can often be back to room temperature when I jar). 

Ill get one of my tubs with a honey gate ready and then try that.  I did think there must be an easier way.

----------


## fatshark

No reason not to give the seeding method a go as well ... there's no 'risk' to it. Melt, allow to cool to 37, add seed at the same temperature, mix twice daily (or buy a creamer!) as it cools to about 12C and the seed works its magic. Re-warm to 37 and jar it.

----------


## Wmfd

Thanks, the risk that I saw was ending up with a pile of rock hard 8oz jars!  I'll try that in the bucket as well.

----------

